# Sweet new Nextel phone



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

For the people that have nextel this thing is sweet!It's a lot thinner than most nextels
*Go to the side and click i880 the phone that shows up is a shitty one
http://nextelonline.nextel.com/NASApp/onlinestore/en/Action/DisplayPhones?audience=INDIVIDUAL&id12=NEXTEL;Phones&language=EN


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

wrong link there...The phone I was talking about is the i880 which you can click on the side


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

i880

Capture life in words, photos and music
The Motorola i880 is ideal for those looking for the Push-To-Talk experience, interested in playing music and looking for a productivity tool that allows you

http://nextelonline.nextel.com/NASApp/onlinestore/en/Action/DisplayPhones?phoneSKU=I880


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Gil


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Anytime... but I can't wait to switch from NEXTEL. Still have another year with them and if there is not a drastic improvement I am done with them.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you decide to switch definitely go with verizon.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

+100000000000000 for verizon f nextel they did NOTHING to try to keep me after 5 years (2 lines the entire time)


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I keep hearing about people having problems with Nextel. What are the problems? I have a Nextel and have not had any problems with it. There are dropped calls here and there, but overall, I think any phone service has that. Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

I heard there is a new "hybrid" that just came out. It uses your existing number for the phone and works TOTALLY on Sprints network, while the two-way part remains on the Nextel network. I am told it works UNBELIEVABLY well......... Anyone hear about this?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sniper said:


> I heard there is a new "hybrid" that just came out. It uses your existing number for the phone and works TOTALLY on Sprints network, while the two-way part remains on the Nextel network. I am told it works UNBELIEVABLY well......... Anyone hear about this?


Yeah...
http://developer.motorola.com/?path=1.2.5.22.912


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a nextel 7100i (blackberry) that I am looking to get rid of. I actually have 2. Both phones are about 3 months old. I am switching carriers so I wont be needing them. I'm looking for $150 /each or BO. If you are interested PM me.

http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=812


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

CampusOfficer said:


> I keep hearing about people having problems with Nextel. What are the problems? I have a Nextel and have not had any problems with it. There are dropped calls here and there, but overall, I think any phone service has that. Just curious.


I have recently been having horrible experience with my Nextel - dropping calls (when I'm standing outside & not even walking around!), service unavailable in areas I used to get good reception, delays in receiving voice & text messages, extreme difficulty getting on the net, et al. I have the i930, top o' the line. When I contact customer service they say they can't understand where the problem is & I'm just getting bounced around. Yes, ALL phone providers have some problems. I don't necessarily think any one is supremely superior but I can say that I used to be a Nextel loyalist. It's only been in the past year (e.g., since the merger - coincidence?) that I've had soooo many problems. Damn contracts!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I also use the 7100i and the reception and text messages are the problem, I will go from good reception to none at all without moving. over the last two weeks the text messages have been delayed for up to a day and then they send the same message 70 times just to make sure you got it. I will be switching to Verizon when I can


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

I was with Nextel a long time. But out of no where just started to get one to many dropped phone calls. I still had a contract with them, but couldnt wait so I just switched to sprint. So I didnt have to pay a cancelation fee. Havent had any problems yet.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Gil said:


> I also use the 7100i and the reception and text messages are the problem, I will go from good reception to none at all without moving. over the last two weeks the text messages have been delayed for up to a day and then they send the same message 70 times just to make sure you got it. I will be switching to Verizon when I can


Gil. I had that problem as well. According to the well educated technicians  at nextel, apparently they think that the text message delay issue is in regards to not having service and from what I was told, the messages more-or-less wait on the "server" until you get service. For some reason, unknown to tech support, the txt messages or emails arent being pushed to the wireless devices when service is restored. This happens on both of my 7100's. There are some days when I get emails 2-3 days later.

For obvious reasons its unacceptable and I'm not sure when Nextel will have this resolved. If you require a blackberry device or another pda check out the PPC6700 from sprint. 
http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=808

As JenL82 pointed out, Even if you are under contract from nextel, you are able to switch to sprint with no cancelation fee from nextel. Thats actually what I am doing and it may be an option for you as well.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

When you get a blackberry do you have to pay them each month as well as nextel?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

No Andy you don't............ You do have to subscribe to a "data package" at the minimum to get the phone though. Basically gives you web and email. It's not alot of money either way. I am gonna give them one last chance and try this new phone and then I am pulling the plug........... I DO hear good things though. Anything has to be better than this f'in 7100. My BIGGEST bitch with it is that you can't disable the password feature. If you don't touch the thing for an hour, it locks. pain in the ass.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok thanks sniper. I always thought blackberrys were cool, but someone told me you had to pay blackberry $45 a month on top of nextel. That's why I never got one.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JenL82 said:


> I was with Nextel a long time. But out of no where just started to get one to many dropped phone calls. I still had a contract with them, but couldnt wait so I just switched to sprint. So I didnt have to pay a cancelation fee. Havent had any problems yet.


How has your service been since the switch? Was it a noticeable improvement?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How is the BlackBerry 7100i besides the shitty service up there?


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Sprint has a new phone coming out soon, the IC502, a hybrid Sprint/nextel Phone. It allows direct connect calls over the PCS network, something that has not been allowed since the merge. An officer I work with bought one on EBay and has noticed a huge improvement in service.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Sniper said:


> My BIGGEST bitch with it is that you can't disable the password feature. If you don't touch the thing for an hour, it locks. pain in the ass.


Sniper. There is a way to disable to password feature. If you go to security settings>general settings> and disable password and disable content protection it will not lock your phone. I hope this helps.



andy0921 said:


> How is the BlackBerry 7100i besides the shitty service up there?


Aside from nextels service problems.... the phone is pretty decent as far as I'm concerned. Its a great PDA if thats what your workin for. I've had a i85, i730, i830, i860, blackberry 7520 and now the blackberry 7100. This is by far the best of what nextel has to offer.... My issues arent with the phone. If it were possible to use this phone on another network I would. I might even be getting another 7100 series phone from sprint. Since Ive gotten the 7100 it became contagious. The majority of my friends and family picked them up as well. The best thing about the 7100 series is how RIM made the device for almost every carrier. 
Check out the link for reviews @ http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/user_reviews.php?phone=812


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks night


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Thanks night


anytime bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

ns, my options dont list disable for the pw........ thanks for trying.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=1040
Here's one of the new hybrids


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*News*

*Sprint Launches CDMA iDEN Hybrid Handset*

Today, 2:23 PM source: Smart Device Central
Nextel today launched the ic502, the company's first phone to merge iDEN and CDMA networks. The ic502 is a ruggedized clamshell with an external antenna. The ic502 features an external 2-line monochrome display and an internal color screen as well as speakerphone. It's most noteworthy feature is one that cannot be seen. The ic502 uses the iDEN network for walkie talkie functions and the CDMA network for voice calls and data, although data is limited to 1xRTT. However 1xRTT data is faster the WiDEN's maximum data speeds. The ic502 will initially be available through Nextel in limited markets including Boston, Miami, New York City, San Diego, Washington DC and additional smaller metro areas.

http://www.smartdevicecentral.com/article/Sprint+Announces+First+Nextel+Combo+Phone/193802_1.aspx?kc=SDRSS09069TX1K0001137


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I spent over an hour dealing with customer service today........they told me that I "am eligible for two free additional phones" on my account. I said "No, you don't understand. I am not happy with the service. In order for me to give you one last shot, I want you to GIVE ME an ic502 to see if my coverage is better." The lady became very ignorant at this point and told me this wasnt an option. I asked her to transfer me to the cancellation department. She pulled the old " Well you DO understand that you will have to pay two hundred dollars for ending your contract early. I said "I will pay you A THOUSAND" right now if I have to to leave your shitty company. She said "I think you are being irrational. You would rather pay 200 hundred than stay with us and just use a regular Sprint phone with no two-way." I said "I think YOU are irrational for not trying to make my service work better for me after being with you since Nextel practically opened up shop." To which she finally stated "I'll connect you to the cancellation department." So I pulled the plug. Looks like I will be shopping for a new carrier. Everyone seems to LOVE Verizon. I'll miss the 2 way. We all know how many brothers in our profession have Nextel. Oh well.........


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Verizon has a few phones with PTT and so does cingular.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you go to verizon get the LG VX8300 I know many people who this phone and love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Got my hybrid today........... Can't wait to get it setup. I have heard nothing but great things about the improvement in service............


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Let us know how it is.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I've been with Verizon for about 10 years and have never had any problems. Their PTT network works well, there's just not many customers using it right now. If I could convince my co-workers to switch over I'd be happy. But the job and certain units get discounted contracts with Nextel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

My friends who have the hybrid say that they have signal everywhere and that even the two way has higher signals where it used to lack........ Because I am going from the blackberry to this phone I have to go to a certain place to get my address book transferred. Hoping to be up and running by lunch on Monday..... I just HATE having the thing sit here in the box............ LOL


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i got that I880 the other day, butithink i might return it for the hybrid. So those of you with the hybrid shoot me a PM and let me know how u like it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

will do..........


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

My Hybrid is on the way... I got the IC502 coming and I can't wait. I'm sick of the bad service. There are only two hybrids that we can get here and the IC502 is the lower model. Anyone know about the better model and why it's better?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wait till February 07 for all the new hybrids,much better,more features.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The hybrid has much better service but the phone itself is a POS. Like j809 said, I would wait for the new ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Rock, I'm curious about this other phone you speak of........ I have a good friend who works for Sprint/NextHELL, and he says there is no other phone right now.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Rock, I'm curious about this other phone you speak of........ I have a good friend who works for Sprint/NextHELL, and he says there is no other phone right now.


Sniper, there are two. The ic402 and the ic502

http://nextelonline.nextel.com/NASA...nce=INDIVIDUAL&id12=NEXTEL;Phones&language=EN


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

gotcha............THANKS.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

no prob


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I finally got my new Hybrid set up and it works great. I've only dropped one call and it was in the tunnel in Boston (it's amazing to me they build a multi-billion dollar tunnal system with no cellular service). The sound on the phone is a little muffled but you can clearly hear every word.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Doesnt it have like a flahing PTT button or something?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes it does have a light up push button...it's inside the phone so its on the edges of the button. There are two available in this area. I got the IC502 and it goes for $150. You can get a $40 mail in rebate. There is another one (IC702 I think) that goes for something like $275. No idea why it's so expensive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Rock, the deal is just about signed to activate the cell services in the tunnels..... I have the ic502 as well. LOVE IT. I especially love how when you are talking on the phone and someone tries to 2way you, it beeps in your ear and the display shows that you "missed one walkie talkie call from Joe S @ 1:45". Pretty cool. I paid 100 bucks. The phone is 275. Customer service gave me a 175 dollar credit because I have had so many problems........


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Sniper, I didn't know that about the tunnels....that's good news. I found out about the "missed walkie talkie call" feature when I was on the phone. A VERY cool feature.


----------

